# Reptile Shop between Hull -> Nottingham



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

I am due to go to Nottingham on Wednesday from Hull, was wondering if there was any shops between the two people would recommend visiting?

James


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Aquai said:


> I am due to go to Nottingham on Wednesday from Hull, was wondering if there was any shops between the two people would recommend visiting?
> 
> James


 
a person form hull!!


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Pinxton, nottingham you have wharf aquatics. Not bad can be a bit over priced. My geography of england is terrible so not sure which other shops are. :blush:


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

astrid peth said:


> a person form hull!!


Shock horror indeed.

Wharf Aquatics is alright, might pop there actually, forgot about their reptile section!

Except if i remember rightly they're closed on Wednesdays :censor:

James


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Aquai said:


> Shock horror indeed.
> 
> Wharf Aquatics is alright, might pop there actually, forgot about they're reptile section!
> 
> ...


:lol2: Completely forgot about that, yep they are closed. Oh well if your anything like me its best just to stay away from temptation.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeh probably best... although there's always space for one more thing right?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Are you going via Sheffield, a few shops there, also a few in Nottingham itself.


----------



## shinyshields (Nov 14, 2008)

There's Nottingham Reptile Centre on Mansfield Road in Nottingham.

579 Mansfield Road, Sherwood, 
Nottingham, NG5 2JN


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Medusa Exotics, Westdale Lane, Nottingham. 

That's the one I always use. They are very good imho.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Sheffields not out the way so to speak. Is there somewhere you'd recommend?

Thanks to others


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not personally recommending any as I either haven't been or haven't been for quite a while, plus everyone has different opinions on shops, but the ones I can think of that you could visit are...

Snakes'n'Adders (which is in Sheffield now), The Mill Garden Centre at Chesterfield and One-Stop on the A52 Bardills roundabout just outside Nottingham. Oh and L'n'D of course the new one in Mansfield.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd recommend Snakes N Adders too.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes N Adders in Sheffield is a bloody good shop. Chaz is awesome too! (my fav rep shop to date I think).

My favs from my visit up that way, aside from Snakes n adders was Nottingham reptile Centre and One Stop (addresses already on the thread for all of these). Medusa was ok too.

All worth a look.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

In sheffield - Go see Tony at Sheffield Exotics (hes a lovely guy! Great lil' shop) and there is the snake shop on Attercliffe Road although Ive never been in the Snake shop personally as they are closed monday/tuesday and I went on a monday. Also worth popping into Snakes and Adders new shop too.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i dare you to come visit us. only 7 mile from m1 motorway.

address and telephone number is in my sig

postcode is ng198bg

daniel


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for he recommendations. Luke n Daniel - well done lads, pics look good. Hope all goes well, will get over as soon as i get chance.

regards chaz


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, well i'm off and here's my list;
Nottingham Reptile Centre
Medusa Exotics
L'n'D Exotics
Snakes'n'Adders


----------

